# monitor : 'pc entering power saving mode'



## spqr (Jan 31, 2008)

when i connect my LCD-monitor (HP pav 1703) to my computer, my desktop appaers on the screen,but after a few seconds, the monitor shows me the following message : 'pc entering power saving mode'. After the message my monitor put itself in stand-by mode.

when i connect another monitor,i do not have this problem.

rebooting in safe mode doesn't help.

so the problem is likely situated in the monitor itself.Can i fix this and how?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

did you try the monitor on another computer?


----------



## spqr (Jan 31, 2008)

sobeit666 said:


> did you try the monitor on another computer?


same problem...


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

The only other thing I can think of is did you try another cable?


----------



## spqr (Jan 31, 2008)

sobeit666 said:


> The only other thing I can think of is did you try another cable?


yes,still the same problem : he's showing my desktop for one minute,then the screen turns black,and after a few seconds : 'warningc entering...'

maybe the powersupply of the monitor is broken?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

maybe this will help. 

Also a search in google shows that it is a known fault and the warranty was supposely extended. You may want to contact hp for more information. 

also see this,  It tells how you can possibly fix it yourself.


----------



## spqr (Jan 31, 2008)

sobeit666 said:


> maybe this will help.
> 
> Also a search in google shows that it is a known fault and the warranty was supposely extended. You may want to contact hp for more information.
> 
> also see this,  It tells how you can possibly fix it yourself.


thanks!

solution:
"I have repaired at least 50 of these monitors. It is a result of cold solder joints on toroidal coils. Since you have to take it apart to resolder the toroids replace the four push-pull transistors that drive the output transformers, they only cost about a dollar each. They fail on overheat and shut down the inverter. I have never had any of these monitors fail again after correcting these 2 issues."


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

spqr said:


> thanks!
> 
> solution:
> "I have repaired at least 50 of these monitors. It is a result of cold solder joints on toroidal coils. Since you have to take it apart to resolder the toroids replace the four push-pull transistors that drive the output transformers, they only cost about a dollar each. They fail on overheat and shut down the inverter. I have never had any of these monitors fail again after correcting these 2 issues."


I sure am glad you can understand what its talking about :grin: toroidal coils sounds like it has something to do with having foot blisters. Anyway hopefully once fixed it will solve your lcd problem. Good Luck.


----------



## spqr (Jan 31, 2008)

sobeit666 said:


> I sure am glad you can understand what its talking about :grin: toroidal coils sounds like it has something to do with having foot blisters. Anyway hopefully once fixed it will solve your lcd problem. Good Luck.


i just found a manual to fix this problem


----------

